# Rummy nose not schooling. What should I do?



## lethalbrains (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a 40G(36x15x17). I added 15 cardinals 2 weeks back. They have been shoaling around the tank. Few days ago, I added 15 rummy nose tetras. Ever since I added my rummy nose tetras, the cardinals started being so relaxed and scattered all over the tank and the rummies are being in the same way. The cardinals keeps distracting the rummies when they form a group. They are totally scattered all over the tank and are not schooling. So how can I make them school?

Should the remove the cardinal?
Should I add more rummynose(I am planning to add 10 more)?
Should I add a semi aggressive fish(If so what would you suggest? - Angel, Ram, Gowrami)?


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

a couple of kribs or apistos will get 'em schooling


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Vancat2 said:


> a couple of kribs or apistos will get 'em schooling


Lol! Ya my Bloodfins are not bothered by my Rams in the least. The Congos are a different story. Now that the Bloodfins are in there the Congo's are always out and occasionally they will bolt across the tank causing the Bloodfins to immediately group up. It's pretty awesome. My suggestion would be a semi aggressive fish. I don't know if a single Krib would do it. A pair ya. Something bigger than them and active with quick darting movements. 
What other fish are you interested in?


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't terrify them with a predator. Adding something large-ish will make them stick closer together, but you don't want them to be huddled into the back in fear. A pearl gourami might work.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Might try some higher flow as well, my 25g tanks has about 200gph of flow and my cardinals and tetras both school and are fairly active. I think the cardinals imitate the rummynose schooling around and swimming back and forth with them. I added the rummynose several months before the cardinals and that may have helped a bit. they definitely seem more active with more flow (i originally had just an airlift). I also haven't seen much difference in behavior between large fish being present (dwarf gourami and German blue ram separately) and not being there

I would also recommend letting them settle in a couple more weeks before jumping to any real conclusions about their schooling behaviors.


----------



## lethalbrains (Feb 23, 2015)

The Dude said:


> Lol! Ya my Bloodfins are not bothered by my Rams in the least. The Congos are a different story. Now that the Bloodfins are in there the Congo's are always out and occasionally they will bolt across the tank causing the Bloodfins to immediately group up. It's pretty awesome. My suggestion would be a semi aggressive fish. I don't know if a single Krib would do it. A pair ya. Something bigger than them and active with quick darting movements.
> What other fish are you interested in?


I was planning on having a ram(golden or bolivian) or a gourami(honey or powder blue). I would love to have an apisto but my tank is fully carpeted with few hiding places(see below) and hence I not sure about having one. 










Bump:


Betta132 said:


> Don't terrify them with a predator. Adding something large-ish will make them stick closer together, but you don't want them to be huddled into the back in fear. A pearl gourami might work.


I wouldn't be going for predators. I was looking for semi aggressive fishes like a ram or a gourami. 

I am not a fan of pearl gourami. Since I'll be having 25 rummynose in the tank, I prefer the other fishes to be colourful.


----------



## lethalbrains (Feb 23, 2015)

theatermusic87 said:


> Might try some higher flow as well, my 25g tanks has about 200gph of flow and my cardinals and tetras both school and are fairly active. I think the cardinals imitate the rummynose schooling around and swimming back and forth with them. I added the rummynose several months before the cardinals and that may have helped a bit. they definitely seem more active with more flow (i originally had just an airlift). I also haven't seen much difference in behavior between large fish being present (dwarf gourami and German blue ram separately) and not being there
> 
> I would also recommend letting them settle in a couple more weeks before jumping to any real conclusions about their schooling behaviors.


I have a sunsun 302 with a flow of 264gph. I did add my cardinal upfront because I was told adding the rummynose first would make them have the whole tank for themselves and it would leave them scattered.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

for me schooling ends a week after introduction of fish. i believe thats is when they get cofortable. i see schooling after that only during waterchanges or when i overdose co2


----------



## lethalbrains (Feb 23, 2015)

dzega said:


> for me schooling ends a week after introduction of fish. i believe thats is when they get cofortable. i see schooling after that only during waterchanges or when i overdose co2


:icon_frow I love the way rummynose schools. I wanted them to be the major attraction in my tank.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

I have cardinals and rummys as well and there's no schooling around here either. They're just comfy now. It is kind of a bummer but I didn't want to introduce anything that would mess up the harmony. Sorry I'm not much help, just wanted to share my experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lethalbrains (Feb 23, 2015)

kep said:


> I have cardinals and rummys as well and there's no schooling around here either. They're just comfy now. It is kind of a bummer but I didn't want to introduce anything that would mess up the harmony. Sorry I'm not much help, just wanted to share my experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many cardinals and rummys do you have?


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

lethalbrains said:


> How many cardinals and rummys do you have?



I have 9 rummys and 12 cardinals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

